# Code secret



## Antiphon (6 Septembre 2001)

J'apprécie énormément le fait que, sur Mac OS X, l'on soit contraint de donner son code secret à chaque démarrage ou mise hors veille de l'ordinateur.
Est-il possible de mettre en place une protection identique sur Mac OS 9.2 ? Cela permettrait par exemple que je puisse quitter ma place à la bibliothèque, en y laissant mon iBook (pas trop longtemps, et bien arnaché), sans que quelqu'un puisse accéder à mon bureau en mon absence
C'est fou, cette paranoïa, non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance pour vos conseils,

Antiphon


----------



## touba (7 Septembre 2001)

ben il me semble que l'on peut protèger son système par code secret sur OS 9 aussi (et même vocalement !)
et il me semble aussi que sur OS X on est pas contraint de donner son code à l'ouverture ou au démarrage, on peut choisir de ne pas protèger son système...
a+


----------

